# Badges and Comments



## Cornuto (Aug 2, 2017)

Was happened to them? Try arn’t on the app?
I miss reading those lovely passenger messages


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

They're still there for me (on Android). I'm still missing the "Top Extras" badge. I doubt I'll ever get that one, haha!


----------



## Cornuto (Aug 2, 2017)

Then noticed my total trip counter has even budged... has been the same for te last week


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

I still have not received Top Extras and Entertaining Driver. I doubt I will ever get that two.

Two badges are accounted the most: Excellent Service and Great Conversation (I do not even talk a lot but opening up subject for them to talk)

Couple Above and Beyond, Neat and Tidy ... few Music


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

Despite all badges, I have received so far.
I also have received all type of reports say professionalism, driving, pickup, drop off, music even conversation. All collections


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

My badges, comments and 5 stars have been cashed in to pay for gas.


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

How cool would it be if the fare (or the payment to the driver) were a function of the driver's rating.

Otherwise, who cares?

shmiff


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Cornuto said:


> Was happened to them? Try arn't on the app?
> I miss reading those lovely passenger messages


I've got heaps. Mostly for conversation. We gals can taaaalk....


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

You get top extra by giving stuff to riders and suggesting they should "top extra". Otherwise it just come up as excellent service.

I had a strip club owner that i was picking up from the car he gave me about half a dozen free entry cards to give out to selected riders and so i did. Ones that were interested in that kind of thing anyways  It really out of the way badge.


----------



## mistareno (Nov 9, 2017)

Does anyone else have a missing March 12 - 19 weekly report?

I've tried rebooting, forced closing and reinstalling, but to no avail.

Is it just an extension of the recent ratings/app glitch, or is it me only?


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

tinymoon said:


> I still have not received Top Extras and Entertaining Driver. I doubt I will ever get that two.
> 
> Two badges are accounted the most: Excellent Service and Great Conversation (I do not even talk a lot but opening up subject for them to talk)
> 
> Couple Above and Beyond, Neat and Tidy ... few Music


Yes if you let people talk about themselves and act interested, it's a 'great conversation'...lol



mistareno said:


> Does anyone else have a missing March 12 - 19 weekly report?
> 
> I've tried rebooting, forced closing and reinstalling, but to no avail.
> 
> ...


Yes, me. Look at all those 5's! Well done. I been bad girl. Talk back at people. Not very noice.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Teri12 said:


> I've got heaps. Mostly for conversation. We gals can taaaalk....





Teri12 said:


> Yes if you let people talk about themselves and act interested, it's a 'great conversation'...lol
> Yes, me. Look at all those 5's! Well done. I been bad girl. Talk back at people. Not very noice.


You and I should ride together.

.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

mistareno said:


> Does anyone else have a missing March 12 - 19 weekly report?
> 
> I've tried rebooting, forced closing and reinstalling, but to no avail.
> 
> ...


Mine is also missing in action.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> You and I should ride together.
> 
> .


Why? You're the same, are you, WIJG?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Teri12 said:


> Why? You're the same, are you, WIJG?


The similarities are scary.....

.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> The similarities are scary.....
> 
> .


Sigh. We shall never know.....


----------



## Lonesome Hobo (Oct 29, 2016)

mistareno said:


> Does anyone else have a missing March 12 - 19 weekly report?


+1 ... missing here too... probably one of the Orcs at Mordor distracted by the impending footy season, forgot to hit the Upload button.

LH


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

mistareno said:


> Does anyone else have a missing March 12 - 19 weekly report?
> 
> I've tried rebooting, forced closing and reinstalling, but to no avail.
> 
> ...


4.92? What happen there


----------



## mistareno (Nov 9, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> 4.92? What happen there


I think it was a glitch in the Matrix...


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

tinymoon said:


> Despite all badges, I have received so far.
> I also have received all type of reports say professionalism, driving, pickup, drop off, music even conversation. All collections


Lol


----------



## mistareno (Nov 9, 2017)

I got this funny double entendre comment yesterday...


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

mistareno said:


> I got this funny double entendre comment yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 222081


Did you donate some of the fare to Donald Trump?


----------



## U8er (Sep 11, 2017)

BTW, can the pax give us a badge without rating us?
It's weird. I got one badge but the number of rated trips didn't chage.


----------



## PP (Dec 24, 2016)

Weird, I had 70 (!) badges come through in one hit today - including the elusive EPD badge. Did anyone else get a bulk upload?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

PP said:


> Weird, I had 70 (!) badges come through in one hit today - including the elusive EPD badge. Did anyone else get a bulk upload?


Yes, but quite a deal more than that. They have finally caught up.

.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Yes, but quite a deal more than that. They have finally caught up.
> 
> .


Yes, but not as many. Maybe I'm not good-looking enough. LOL


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

PP said:


> Weird, I had 70 (!) badges come through in one hit today - including the elusive EPD badge. Did anyone else get a bulk upload?


The meaning of "EPD" badge is being quite elusive. I also got bulk additions.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Teri12 said:


> Yes, but not as many. Maybe I'm not good-looking enough. LOL


You are looking *very *good to me Ms Loren 

.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> You are looking *very *good to me Ms Loren
> 
> .


Yaaa....


----------



## Phatboy (Feb 9, 2017)

I remember seeing a small paperback book once entitled "101 uses for a dead cat."

It would be nice if Uber badges were as useful.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

mistareno said:


> I got this funny double entendre comment yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 222081


Curious about "The Most Well Equipped"? can you elaborate...want to set my thinking on the straight


----------



## mistareno (Nov 9, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> Curious about "The Most Well Equipped"? can you elaborate...want to set my thinking on the straight


Well its atleast 10 inches long and 3 inches in diameter...


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

mistareno said:


> Well its atleast 10 inches long and 3 inches in diameter...
> 
> View attachment 224717


I like that very much


----------



## Lonesome Hobo (Oct 29, 2016)

mistareno said:


> Well its atleast 10 inches long and 3 inches in diameter...


Damn. No wonder I don't get those comments. I guess 3 inches and barely 2 inches around is just hopeless. Even if black.
Sigh. At least you can see it in the dark...

lh












PP said:


> including the elusive EPD badge.


huh???? EPD?

LH


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

george manousaridis said:


> I like that very much


If you like it THAT much, you might wanna get some lube too.


----------



## PP (Dec 24, 2016)

Lonesome Hobo said:


> huh???? EPD? LH


"Entertaining Partner Driver"

PS I have the same torch


----------



## Lonesome Hobo (Oct 29, 2016)

PP said:


> "Entertaining Partner Driver"
> 
> PS I have the same torch


Aah, thanks, matey

Most interesting use of torch was locating a couple of happy-pills a rider dropped on floor (night drive, of course)

LH


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

PP said:


> "Entertaining Partner Driver"


Ahhh, that would be "Entertaining Driver" in my app. Got a few of those with the mass update.


PP said:


> PS I have the same torch


I have one you can focus the beam widely or narrowly. It's excellent for spotting numbers at night using the narrowest beam coz it's bright AF.


----------

